
Ask HN: Any Luck Nixing Arbitration? - dietdrb
I am evaluating a job offer from a startup that I&#x27;m excited about. The team seems great and market opportunity is large.<p>The offer includes a lengthy Proprietary Information and Inventions Agreement that forces arbitration. Has anyone here successfully eliminated that portion of the agreement and still joined the company?
======
cimmanom
Never tried to eliminate one. But I’ve had them reviewed by lawyer friends who
suggested edits (that were accepted) to make the agreement much more employee
friendly while still protecting the company’s right to IP created for the
company.

